# Not bad for a phone camera



## The Barbarian (Sep 9, 2021)

The Samsung Galaxy S29 Ultra telephoto lens turns out to be a pretty good macro lens...


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 9, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Space Face (Sep 9, 2021)

I've seen worse recently right enough.


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 9, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## lesno1 (Sep 10, 2021)

great picture phones are getting realy good now


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 11, 2021)

takes better pictures than my GE toaster phone.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 12, 2021)

Nice one.....


----------

